# Allowing a first season?



## katie2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys,
I know this gets spoken about but I am really in two minds what to do, because of having Fletcher he has been neutered but I don't want it to upset the house if Lexie has a season as they sleep together.
Who has spayed their pup before a season ?
The vet has said you should let them have a season incase they become incontinet at a later age?
Please Help

Katie,Fletch and Lexie xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry I don't have experience of male dogs (neutered or not) ... most vets seem to advise spaying after first season, but some before season. I think I would call a few vets and ask their advice mentioning you have a male dog and don't want any problems when her season comes. See what most of them recommend.


----------



## katie2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

I suppose I could get some of them pants for Lexie to try and disguise it for Fletch!
What age did your eldest have her season? I've never owned a female dog so I just want to do right by her.
Thanks for helping


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We went by advice from our vet and had Holly spayed at 6 months before her 1st season and Bayley neutered at 6 months. Both are absolutely fine and get on like brother and sister.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie was spayed 3 months after her first season (as advised by my vet at the time) ... I think she was about 14 months old.

Just phoned my vet and they recommend either spaying at 6 months of age, before the first season, OR 3 months after the first season. She said either is good and its personal choice.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I've never owned a girl dog before (the only dog I've ever had is Vincent!) but it it was me in the situation I would ask the vet. It sounds like it makes sense (to me that is!) to have her done before the season to avoid any disruption to her relationship with Fletcher.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I've never owned a girl dog before (the only dog I've ever had is Vincent!) but it it was me in the situation I would ask the vet. It sounds like it makes sense (to me that is!) to have her done before the season to avoid any disruption to her relationship with Fletcher.


I agree with Ruth ... I would go for the spaying at 6 months, before the first season option, in your circumstances with Fletcher as well.


----------



## katie2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thankyou for all your advice. 
I had Fletcher neutered at 6months and I thought it was a good age. 
I am waiting for a phone call off the vet to discuss the options but I personally would prefer to have her spayed at 6months it would stop any problems if he can sense her having a season.But hey i'm no vet!xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't trust the pants!!!!!!! He will have those off her in a flash


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

This topic came up at get together at a friend's house, she is a senior Vet nurse, she told us the modern thinking is to neuter and spay at six months and that the benefits outweigh small chance of health problems as the dog gets older.
My own experience with my dog Jess who lived to the ripe old age of 17, was yes she was a little incontinent near the end, but I put that down to her old age and not because she was spayed at 6 months. She had a great life and we had no worries when she was around intact males. Poppy was spayed at 6 months and Rosie will be having her op the first week in November.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I really wanted to get Betty done at 6 Months to avoid the mess and
incovenience ( not being able go out with the dog walker etc/other dogs whilst in season etc..). Initially the vet I spoke to said it is OK to do at 6 Months but when Betty went to the vet last week the vet I saw said best to wait until after the first season ..aaarghh - either way I'm definitely going to opt for the keyhole procedure.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am just an awkward devil then! I haven't asked any vet but have read a little about spaying and neutering and I have just decided that I want Daisy to have one or two seasons before I get her spayed! In my mind (which is often a confused place) I would like Daisy to reach adult maturity by having a season as I believe that hormones effect the natural growth of the dog. But don't listen to me as I am potentially talking nonsense!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha Sarah, you make me laugh!!!
You always make perfect sense to me xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Ha ha Sarah, you make me laugh!!!
> You always make perfect sense to me xx


Thank goodness I make sense to someone!  xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We had Izzie spayed at 6 months before her first season as it was recpmmended this way by our breeder if we were not going to breed her, the vet had no objections to this... It is said to reduce the risk of cancer later in life if they are not left to have a season first, we will be getting Poppy done at 6 months as well, but it is down to personal opinion & JoJo is currently having problems with Oakley & Honey, so maybe it is best for you male dog if she is done as well?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I would either get her done pre season or as someone suggested, 3 months post first season. Definately get her done before her second season as having a second season will greatly increase her chances of mammary cancers later on in life. As for incontinence, i have done my own dogs pre season and advise this to clients and will continue to do so. A vet i work with let her pointer have a season before spaying her and she has been incontinent since 10months old . i think it's down to personal choice but either way is fine


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly was spayed at 6 months before her first season at the advice of our vet. This also suited me as I wasn't sure about having to cope with a season (I'm a first time dog owner). Lolly has been fine


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lola24 said:


> I would either get her done pre season or as someone suggested, 3 months post first season. Definately get her done before her second season as having a second season will greatly increase her chances of mammary cancers later on in life. As for incontinence, i have done my own dogs pre season and advise this to clients and will continue to do so. A vet i work with let her pointer have a season before spaying her and she has been incontinent since 10months old . i think it's down to personal choice but either way is fine


Just out of interest......if a women has a child and breast feeds this is said to reduce the chance of breast cancer later in life. Does a similar thing happen with dogs if they have a litter, does this reduce the chance of mammary tumours? Not that I would have a litter to do that but I just wondered.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

From what i have read/ learn't/seen over the years, a bitch which has been bred from and raised pups is less likely to develop mammary cancer than entire bitches which haven't had pups or bitches which were neutered at a later age. That isn't to say that it is unheard of for ex brood bitches to develop mammary tumours as it isn't but the most common occurence is bitches which have been spayed later or left entire without having pups. I'm sure there are papers to be found which are more uptodate and will give this some rigidity but for now i'm afraid it is just my personal experience with many dogs over the years!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I had Millie spayed at 6 months before her first season. Vet was more than happy to do it. There are pro's and con's for doing before or after their first season. It really is down to personal choice.

However, one thing I would do different is to opt for Key Hole Surgery. Ask around and find a vet who performs this. I really wish I'd heard about this before spaying not one month after


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lola24 said:


> From what i have read/ learn't/seen over the years, a bitch which has been bred from and raised pups is less likely to develop mammary cancer than entire bitches which haven't had pups or bitches which were neutered at a later age. That isn't to say that it is unheard of for ex brood bitches to develop mammary tumours as it isn't but the most common occurence is bitches which have been spayed later or left entire without having pups. I'm sure there are papers to be found which are more uptodate and will give this some rigidity but for now i'm afraid it is just my personal experience with many dogs over the years!


Thank you, that is interesting.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess is having hers this week, which is 3 months after her first season. Advice taken from our vet.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

This is the problem..no consistency amongst vets. Re-reading my earlier post
it reads as if I was not taking my dogs health in consideration.. far from it.. it's just with all the pro's and cons.........

Paul , I know you are also with Kynoch vets so I am now getting the same advice as you. Would be great to hear results of the keyhole op.

Thanks


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> This is the problem..no consistency amongst vets. Re-reading my earlier post
> it reads as if I was not taking my dogs health in consideration.. far from it.. it's just with all the pro's and cons.........
> 
> Paul , I know you are also with Kynoch vets so I am now getting the same advice as you. Would be great to hear results of the keyhole op.
> ...


Jess is actually registered with the St Kitts group in Yateley but they do not offer keyhole. I will update the other thread later this week.


----------

